# The Man in the High Castle



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazon released the pilot of the series "The Man in the High Castle" which is based off the book.

It is the story of what if the Axis power won instead of the Allies.

It picks up 20 years after the war and the western coast of the U.S. is controlled by the Japanese and the Eastern coast is controlled by the Germans.

The pilot looks great.. Will see how the series goes. 

Anybody catch it?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Have not watched yet but it does look interesting. I have always liked Philip K. Dick's novels.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a big Philip Dick fan. Have not seen this, but I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, watched it. The visuals and cinematography was fantastic but for me the acting was kinda hit or miss. Looks like it could be a very good show.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah, I agree the visuals and cinematography were great. To me acting was good but then again, I am not a judge or anything. lol. 

From the pilot, it does look like it will be a good series. 

only drawback now is that I have to wait..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Just to give update.

This weekend you can watch episode 1 and episode 2.

All episodes will be available November 20, 2015.

The story is very interesting. I will have to check out the book eventually.


----------

